# Nikon D200 Auto Focus Issue...



## Rocan (Apr 7, 2011)

Quite simply, it wont do it. got the camera this morning in the mail, and noticed it was in manual mode. Threw it in auto-S, and tried my nikon 50mm f/1.8 on there. wouldnt focus. checked the settings, and turned on the setting for it to focus when the trigger is down halfway... so it focused, and worked as it should, for about 4 minutes, then went back to not focusing. tried it with and without the aftermarket grip, no go. wont focus in af-s or af-c, with neither the af-l lock button or the trigger. The contacts are clean between the lens and the camera. tried a hard reset, nothing. have yet to try a lens with a built in focus motor. 

any ideas guys? If its a repair, im curious how hard it is to accomplish. I'm experienced at working with small electrics, but if i have to start soldering to a board it might not be worth it. I had gotten the camera sight unseen (besides pictures) off craigslist, no mention of AF issue; the owner has already been emailed waiting for a response. heck, i guess thats what you get for 360 bucks, shipped. 

around 20,000 clicks.


----------



## morgan020 (Apr 7, 2011)

look on youtube. i had an issue with my d300 that i bought used not auto focusing with my 50 mm 1.8 and I don't remember the setting that was turned off but I was able to find it by looking on there. this is for a d300, i dont know how much they differ but its worth a look. this guy has alot of really cool information and has helped me figure out things alot easier than the manual did  good luck

YouTube - Nikon D300 Advanced menu walk through 1 of 6, tips, tricks


----------



## Rocan (Apr 7, 2011)

if you mean the af activation (a5) then it is already on... i just dont see any other way for the focus to be off.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2011)

Try setting a single point for autofocus and set it off the centre one, if one of the points works and the other doesn't it means there's crap on the AF sensor. 

Also AF doesn't cost much to get fixed in cameras. Consider taking it to a service centre.


----------



## Rocan (Apr 8, 2011)

No go, already tried that. it wont work regardless of what mode it is in. 

I also noticed that the AF light will not come on when i press the shutter down halfway either; even if i set it to be on all the time. That makes me feel like its not a motor failure but possibly a loose connection? 

also any idea on what the price would run?


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2011)

Rocan said:


> also any idea on what the price would run?


That would depend what is needed to fix the problem.

No one on the forum can quote you a realistic amount.

If the AF selector switch stops between the settings, AF will quit working.


----------



## Rocan (Apr 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> Rocan said:
> 
> 
> > also any idea on what the price would run?
> ...



nope, thats not it either. I'm guessing its a board that needs replacement as i don't think the AF motor would fail this quickly, also it would make sense as the AF assist lamp isnt coming on either. anyone know what board it is which controls the AF motor and light?


----------



## JohnBoy (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like there might be a problem in the camera but you need to eliminate the lens first - have you tried another lens? I'm assuming you are using a D type lens that uses the focus motor in the camera and if so the lens is unlikely to be the problem but you do need to eliminate it before sending the camera for repair. If the lens is an S type the motor and some of the electronics are in the lens and the camera may not be the culprit. Good luck - I know what it feels like to buy something sight unseen and find that it "won't go" the first time you use it.

JohnBoy


----------



## Rocan (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes its a D lens... Currently don't own an S lens, and haven't had the opportunity to try my girlfriend's or a friends S lens. 

it can't be a lens issue; the shaft that springs out from the body is engaging the slot on the lens just fine. 

ill try calling nikon and seeing what they tell me.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Apr 9, 2011)

Rocan said:


> it can't be a lens issue; the shaft that springs out from the body is engaging the slot on the lens just fine.
> 
> ill try calling nikon and seeing what they tell me.


I still wouldn't rule out the lens being the issue.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 9, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> I'm assuming you are using a D type lens that uses the focus motor in the camera


 


Rocan said:


> Yes its a D lens... Currently don't own an S lens, and haven't had the opportunity to try my girlfriend's or a friends S lens.


 
I'm making it my mission to correct people on this. The "D" designator has nothing to do with focusing. The two focus systems are AF or AF-S. You can have an AF-S lens with a D designation too such as the Nikkor AF-S 80-200mm f/2.8D ED


----------



## Rocan (Apr 9, 2011)

nice pointing that our garbz... didn't realize.


----------



## Rocan (Apr 12, 2011)

emailed nikon, they simply said to send it in for evaluation. Trying a local shop (emailed them) before I go ahead and do anything. 

I have noticed a piece of debri on the viewfinder display that doesnt show up on the image or the focusing screen, or the mirror... been reading up some more; could that be the issue? its a small black dot. if so, how do i get in there to clean it up?


----------



## Rocan (Apr 29, 2011)

Been scrounging the net for everything I can find... 

seems its a semi common nikon d200 failure. The CSM switch fails is what I'm finding, and that its a cheap part but expensive for the labor. I'll be doing the mod myself, just need to find a way to get the parts as i dont want to drop 170 bucks on a totally new mirror box assembly.


----------

